

What Does Ethical Social Networking Software Look Like? - jessaustin
https://medium.com/message/what-does-ethical-social-networking-software-look-like-315373c898ed

======
Terr_
> Social networking is the closest thing we've invented to a “snow crash” in
> the Neal Stephenson sense.

I'm a huge fan of the book, but... no.

First, the titular snow-crash was some binary information that put certain
susceptible people (hackers) into a coma. Not just a meme or a comprehensible
social behavior.

Second, _gambling_ is probably a much better analogy for a "real-life snow
crash", and we've had it around for a lot longer.

